# To long, long ago



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

If you had to live in a century prior to the 1900s, which would it have been and why? And in the comments, you can elaborate on where in the world you would ideally have been too.

(earlier than roughly the middle ages I just simplified to general periods)


I would pick the 1700s, somewhere in Europe. I love the culture and the thought during the Enlightenment.

My second choice would be the Renaissance, so let's say 1500s, in Italy; and my third would be Classical Antiquity, maybe around Socrates's time (400-500 BC).


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh man, I can't pick just one, there's so many I'd love to experience... I'd love to live in my own country in the 1800s just so I can experience that old gothic revival in the Victorian times, I love that aesthetic. Or I might live in late BC so I can see for myself what life was like back in the Celtic days, what the people were actually like here rather than what the Romans tell us they were like. Or I'd live in the late 1600s so I can live during the reign of best monarchs William III and Mary II. Or it'd be pretty cool to go to the 1000's and meet the progenitors of my family name, see what they were like. If they didn't try to axe my face because they were busy conquering my country.

In another country I'd love to live in ancient Rome so I can see the apple of the ancient world's eye for myself, or ancient Egypt just because it's something that I've always found really cool. 

All of them. This is my answer. I'll live in every single time period simultaneously. Just give me a Tardis and I'll be gold.


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

I said 1700s, also in Europe. If I had to pick another it would be the High Middle Ages in Europe. Christian, Muslim and Jewish culture alike were thriving and rather advanced at that period. Yet another for me would be Israel around the time period of Hillel and the Maccabees.


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

1800s the closest I can get to the present.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Tbh I would rather stay here in the 21st century with all the possibilities I have.

I wouldn't mind going on a trip to the past to any historical period, I desperately love history. Preferably I'd visit golden pirate age in the caribbean, any ancient civilization or Victorian England.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

No 1900s? (At least before 1920s?). Oh, well, good bye to the idea of being gangster or OG. 

I'd rather be an ancestor to the human species: Be totally in a different place with my knowledge being shit. Of course, that wouldn't matter since the life expectancy is less than late twenties or early thirties if you're lucky (at all). 

Ancient History: Same as above, but at least there are some developments around. 

Classical Antiquity: I would be a stoic and silent mercenary who engages in the hedonism of the time. 

1100s: Same as above, but I would do my own shit and probably create my own martial art (against armor and sword). 

1200s: Same as above, but I would travel. 

1300s: Become a barbaric warlord.

1400s: Become a barbaric warlord who (or at least help) develop civilization.

1500s: Become a mercenary for various European kingdoms and later become a pirate with my small crew and take over the Caribbean sea. 

1600s: Explore the Americas on my own for payment (Americans, Limeys, Frenchies, Ibéricos: pay me for exploration /s). 

1700s: Merc with a hobby.

1800s: Bitch, I become a xool and badass cowboy and be an influence for generations to come (gangsters, OGs, tough guys, badasses, and xool guys).


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

I’d like to witness my ancestors culture so maybe mid 1400s Tenochtitlan present day Mexico City.

That or it’s between early 1600s Italy and feudal Japan.


----------



## managua tarantella (Jan 23, 2019)

the 1920's seem like fun


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

New England in the mid 1800s would probably be my pick. I'm from New England and that time period during the height of transcendentalism saw some interesting intellectual growth and cultural change. Living in today's world I long to see people intelligently discuss new ideas.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Now. People always reminisce about "the good old days" but there never were the good old days. Life has progressively gotten better (for the most part)


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

I chose ancient history because there was no patriarchy at that time. Living as part of an uncivilized, uncontacted tribe in many different eras could also be acceptable, but I have no way of knowing which tribe, which era, or which place. 

Freedom is what I value most. History does not interest me; however, even if it did, I wouldn't be living all the interesting things associated with each historical period, I'd be living the relatively dull day-to-day life of a common person, which could be torture (literally) for those born female. As for being a human ancestor—it does not make sense to me to vote for being a different species in a poll that is seemingly essentially about being a human in the past.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Honestly... 18th century (1700s) so I can just perv on some fine Georgian Dandy's all day. :Smilies::hearteyes: I absolutely dig these clothes on men. :laughing: However being serious about it though being a poor woman in that time would have sucked. But if you were born rich it would've been alright. Only downside, is the loss of medical advancement we have and the technology we have for medical procedures as well.
View attachment 820147

View attachment 820149

View attachment 820151

Not to mention the military uniform...
View attachment 820153

View attachment 820155


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Ancient Greece because I love their art and philosophy. It would be wonderful to listen to Pythagoras or Plato.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Being a gay woman in any time period besides this one would suck. It still sucks in a lot of the world to this day. 


I wanna be a pirate tho a gay lady pirate. 1500s 1600s.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

I want a time machine to the enlightenment...

* *













Just need to get better at German first.

* *













Der freiheit die sittlichkeit hat somit ihren ursprung in der freiheit.


----------



## TricoFeathers (Jan 13, 2019)

I chose the 1600s, and would want to be in India during the birth and rise of Sikhism. The faith completely rejected the caste system, directly challenged the growing Islamic empire in India, had a truly revolutionary attitude toward women, and changed the course of the country's history.


----------

